# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Rode,schilferende plekken op lichaam

## Jeanpaul

Mijn vriendin kreeg op een gegeven ogenblik een fikse soort griep met dito keelontsteking een week of 2 ervoor had ze op haar rug een rode plek waarop een korstje kwam en dat maar niet wegging.

Na hersteld te zijn van de ' griep' kreeg ze meer rode plekken die ging schilferen. De huisarts zei dat het vanzelf weg zou gaan en dacht vermoedelijk aan een vorm van Pityriasis Rosea.

Maar binnen anderhalve week heeft het zich verspreid over het hele lichaam waarbij alle afzonderlijke plekken op de romp tot 1 plek zijn geworden met hier en daar witte puntjes. We dachten toen ook aan een vorm van Psoriasis 
maar de dermatoloog die we bezochten dacht hoogstens aan een variant daarvan. We weten tot nu toe nog steeds niet wat het is en wat de oorzaak is. In het lab. zijn ze nu een a/h onderzoeken wat het is.
Komt iemand deze verschijnselen bekend voor??

----------


## chris1972

Hoi Anders eens Emoe olie proberen werk echt heel goed

kijk maar eens op www.kissfromnature.nl

succes

----------

